# Question about Oak wood



## killerb468 (Feb 19, 2015)

My buddy does a lot of stainless stuff for huge commercial businesses, with that said he has been bringing me home for the past year 3"x4" oak runners for pallets. They are clean no metal in them, no bark, they are straight from the saw mill. The runners are wihte and red oak, very few knots in them. so for the question.

Can I use these as my base fuel in my smoker? I have been using them in my wood stove for the house and for fires in the deck pit, just thought hey I could use it for that as well.


----------



## t-l-k (Feb 19, 2015)

The company I work for gets sheet metal on pallets made of 3x4 oak post as well.  I've been using then in my smoker without any problems. No off flavors. I just make sure to let them age a few months before using to make sure they are good and dry.


----------



## gary s (Feb 19, 2015)

Good advice, Oak is a great smoking wood, Be sure and let it season, most of the pallets are pretty green

Gary


----------



## killerb468 (Feb 19, 2015)

Thanks Fellas, I hate to let good hard woods go up in smoke, glad to know others have used as well. These are great chunks of would, I can get a full cord worth of scrap every week. The length's I get are no less then 30" and no longer then 6'.Cut to 16" have some chunks and spit the 16's once or twice depending on how I want the fire to react.


----------

